# Code for Repeat C-section?



## anne32 (Feb 15, 2017)

What would be the dx code and cpt code for an elective repeat C-section.

We have been billing these codes, but 59618 states with attempted vag delivery so I'm thinking this is not correct.

O34.219
Z37.0

59618


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Feb 15, 2017)

I would recommend 59514 or 59515.  The cesarean delivery may be planned and performed prior to the onset of labor or it may be performed due to maternal or fetal complications following the onset of labor.

59514  Cesarean delivery only
59515  Cesarean delivery only, including postpartum care.


----------

